# Snow sport action videos fest.



## sportsmad (Aug 31, 2010)

Down under weather is a big factor in choosing what we do and when we do it
So surf if there is swell, ocean kayak if its smallish, ski when snow is good but when its all crap as we have experienced lately I check alot of action on line. 
A local website with a bunch of action video is one place i hang out.

Here are two snow vids to warm you up
Speedflying @ Single Cone

Speedfly 8000: Single Cone | exstreamtv

Personal favourite 
Best of World Heli Challenge 2010

World Heli Challenge Best of 2010 | exstreamtv


----------

